# My New 850 XP



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

I cant wait to get this bike on the trail and in some mud. I will be snorkling it soon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats...its a sweet machine....goodluck and be safe...!! Muddie49


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

congrats i need to get some new tires the stockers just dont cut it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! Looks good.


----------

